# mma gear that I like.



## drop bear (May 13, 2014)

I picked up a pair of wolon mma gloves a couple of weeks back on a whim for about $14 And to be honest they are not that bad.

Not leather some sort of cheap PVC stuff. But a secure glove with a lot of padding on the knuckles. And has held up for a for weeks so far. (Which is longer than I expected them to)


So yeah these work fine as a sparring glove. Which is mostly what I want them for.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 14, 2014)

nice  

my muay thai gloves are RDX gel filled gloves - have had them a long time paid about £30 for them and they've really impressed me so far   and i do sparring and fighting in them 

other stuff that i really like are the Punchtown shorts - light, flexi with lycra strectch panels so they move with you and they hang straight all the time too  

i got my new RDX 5ft bag hung up last night - wow - if you need a bag to practice with get one of these


----------



## drop bear (May 14, 2014)

Yeah I have heard of the rdx. But they seem to be specifically English so I haven't given them a go due to the shipping costs.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 14, 2014)

there are firms stateside that'll get you a set of RDX mitts - a google search will prolly throw up a few places for you   i got mine through Amazon - just a thought for you 

i swapped to using RDX gear for everything about 5/6months ago and all the gear that i've got whether it's mitts, shorts, tops or gym kit has been overengineered and more than fit for purpose 

if you can try them before you get them the ones to get are the GEL series ones prices range from about £20 to £50 and they're well worth it


----------



## donnaTKD (May 14, 2014)

also i think that www.taurusmmafightwear.com do the RDX stuff too 

have fun shopping


----------



## twins-mt (Jun 5, 2014)

Try fairtex for example from even my shop : Muay thai equipment, muay thai shorts, gloves - twins-mt.co.uk


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 5, 2014)

didn't know that you were selling mma gear  

am off to have a good scout round 

i may be some time


----------



## twins-mt (Jun 9, 2014)

Sure - type me a PM and we can speak about some discount


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 9, 2014)

even better just gotta get paid first


----------



## twins-mt (Jun 10, 2014)

I know that pain


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 10, 2014)

am not fighting outside of the gym till 2nd week of july so am prepping a list for you that you'll get via a pm towards the end of the month


----------



## twins-mt (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm waiting


----------



## donnaTKD (Jun 12, 2014)

don't worry  

gunna be needing quite a bit of stuff cos i want stuff that no one has seen me in before --- so it's new gloves, shorts, t-shirt just for a starter and to wet your buds ..............


----------

